

ACTA - No consultation means no European legitimacy - EdwardQ
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-enterprise/2012/02/acta-update-vii/index.htm

======
iwwr
ACTA is not the beginning, nor the end. Bureaucratic minds are hard at work
all the time on legislation just like it. If ACTA will fail, there are many
options still available. At some point, the vigilance of the public will waver
and ACTA 2.0/3.0 will be rammed through.

